# IT'S ON London meet - Ace Cafe : December 14th



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Well it's happening: Ace have confirmed availability for 20 cars from 12-4 on Sunday, December 14th. Looks like a poentially good one 8)

People coming:

1 Me - confirmed
2 Jimojameso - confirmed
3 Bartsimpsonhead - confirmed
4 Phodge - confirmed
5 Fizzleh - confirmed
6 Lollypop86 - repair dependent
7 Conlechi
8 thestig666 - confirmed
9 V6RUL - maybe
10 TTsam
11 RS Adam
12 MickeyHybrid
13 Tomm - confirmed
14 Wiggles01
15 Spike - confirmed
16 Sline TT (x2)
17 TheVarix - confirmed
18 Zimbacats
19 Serendipitous - confirmed
20 turbo87 - confirmed
21 The Gachet

Previous post
_Haven't been to a biggish meet for ages let alone organised one due to family and work commitments.

I quite fancy coming out of retirement for one night only for some sort of Ace meet around the Christmas period. So, a feeler thread to gauge interest. I thought perhaps a secret santa could be arranged 

Only 1 problem, getting it past the mrs. I can look into dates but I doubt permission to go ahead or forgiveness will be forthcoming! If it snowballs perhaps I'll have no excuse ... (no pun)

Meantime post below if you're interested. I thought second sunday afternoon in December..._


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll come


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

14th December? I'd be up for that too.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, why not. Sounds like a fab idea.


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll be up for it, still haven't been to a single meet


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd be up for this 

J
xx


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Used to travel down to the Ace meets a few years back  will look to make this one


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Where would we go?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## thestig666 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yep I would be up for a meeting at the ace 8)


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah id be up for this, will be an experience driving around London again  :lol:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Count my non TT in lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Update
I should have more info on a date for this in 2 weeks when the MD gets back from somewhere or other. I've asked about the 14th but the calendar is full and the guy who has the say is out of the country.


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Sounds like a plan depending on the final date

W


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I would come to this


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

May be interested as a weekend away with the mrs may be on the cards around then.
Maybe looking for some tunnel action as a side note..
Steve


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you sure that London tunnels are ready for Janice ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Redtoy said:


> Are you sure that London tunnels are ready for Janice ?


I think she is going to have the volume turned down in the future..
Steve


----------



## MickyHybrid (Oct 4, 2014)

Count me in for sure! Essex, London all good. Micky


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

I would be up for this.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Would like to make this one too. All depends if someone is good enough to employ me by then! Will keep you posted.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Ace have confirmed the 14th December is a goer, so we have the space from 12 PM until about 4. Their calendar is crammed full so I really appreciate them squeezing us in.

Post below if you can make it.

Secret Santa's off because everyone's a miserable bstd!

[smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

1. Bartsimpsonhead - not interested in the Secret Santa (it'll probably be a bottle of wax anyway).
2.
3.....


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

I will book the date in to join you all, not fussed on the Santa thing but will go with the flow

Wig


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

I will be up for this, Sunday is great for me being on nights.

I won't be in in the S/S as I'd feel pretty guilty if I have to pull out last minute due to work commitments.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

an you add me to the list please


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We will be there in TT force... 2 TTs please.....


----------



## zimbabcats (Oct 19, 2014)

Sounds good - hope to be there


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd like to attend this meet. Count me in, please?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Still plenty of places for this, keep it coming


----------



## tomasm1224 (Nov 4, 2014)

I just registered here - I will be there on 14 Dec


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ace cafe is only 20 mins down the road...ill certainly pop down


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

This still happening?

Got a newbie from Oxford coming over for this one, not sure if he is on the forum

J
xx


----------



## Optimus_Beard (Nov 23, 2014)

Room for a newbie?? I could do with any excuse to get out once I pick her up this weekend!!


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

Love the ace cafe only ever been on bikes but will come to this if anyone is going from letchworth area would be great to run up together


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Hiya, sorry I'm going to have to pull out of this, I've got a works Christmas do on the 12th and then on the 13th so I'll probably be very hungover and not safe to drive :lol:


----------



## ollierico (Dec 12, 2012)

Is this a german meet or audi only?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Think this slot is just Audi, could just be TT's but then I could be wrong

J
Xx


----------



## ollierico (Dec 12, 2012)

Just checked on their site..

The event is listed as TTOC meet 8)


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

I should still be down for this,

wow, it will take an hour to get there and its only 10 miles away.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

ScoTTy John said:


> Would like to make this one too. All depends if someone is good enough to employ me by then! Will keep you posted.


Sorry folks, work still as elusive as the Scarlet Pimpernel so got to keep costs in check and stay at home  Sorry to be such a boring old fart but sending positive vibes for all attending!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

This is still on

It is just TTs

Except the Mk 3 4-door concept, which belongs only at the A5 4-door and A6 meets

Can you all please post again to confirm whether you're coming or not!

Secret Santa thing won't be happening.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Why is no1 feeling jolly enough to do secret santa?!?!?!

Me please with a possible +1 as Adam is waiting on clutch replacement quotes

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So someone reversed into me today and my cars being picked up tomorrow so don't know if I'll be able to make this now  unless I can come in the hire car I'm getting lol

J
Xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I should still be there


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We're still hoping to be there.


----------



## Optimus_Beard (Nov 23, 2014)

I should be there, my first meet! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

If I get my car back I'll be there, but might still come in the hire car I get and park it round the corner lol

I'm so sad about my car ;(

J
Xx


----------



## Optimus_Beard (Nov 23, 2014)

Crap news! What happened?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> If I get my car back I'll be there, but might still come in the hire car I get and park it round the corner lol
> 
> I'm so sad about my car ;(
> 
> ...


Sucks mate. Can you get a lift with someone?
Hope it's sorted. Presume they stopped and had insurance?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I let someone reverse out of a parking space.....she sped up and went straight into me!!!!

I'm getting an "automatic sports car" as my hire car which is being delivered today so we'll see what I get lol I'll see if Adam is going if he's had his clutch done and see if he can pick me up on route lol

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone got any reservations in me coming in my merc c220 lol 

J
xx


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

You didn't push them for a C63 then


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Didnt even think I'd get something like that so lol its got all the added extras.....but AMG on the wheels so guessing that must have just been an upgrade or something lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll be there


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Just to confirm that I'll be there (maybe with missus...)


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

I will be down as usual


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Just passed my MOT so I will be there.

I will be in the very dirty, totally standard dog eared blue V6.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

It's down the road for me so I'll be there. 
How are they going to fit us all in?


----------



## Optimus_Beard (Nov 23, 2014)

I'll be there if my cars ready!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

OK I've updated the list on the front page with everyone who's said they're coming. Hope you can all make it - there's over 20 TTs now 

As I said Ace have been great to squeeze us in between two other meets so let's make it a good turn out!

If you haven't confirmed you're coming since your first post can you keep posting up please!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

May still come down depending on the planets aligning.
1. Need to get out of Aberdeen and get to Liverpool.
2. TT needs MOT on Friday.
3. Need to create an argument with SHWBO.

Fingers crossed.
Steve


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Good luck Steve! I passes mine this afternoon.

Would love to have a little look at the famous V6


----------



## ollierico (Dec 12, 2012)

Unfortunately won't be able to make this one now, I have to work instead - if it went on until the evening I would pop down after but I see it's a day meet :-|


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll be there in the Merc......might give it a wash and everything, car wont be ready till the 21st!!!!!

Adam wont be coming with me as his clutch hasnt been fixed yet and he doesnt want to risk it going completely

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'll be there in the Merc......might give it a wash and everything, car wont be ready till the 21st!!!!!
> 
> Adam wont be coming with me as his clutch hasnt been fixed yet and he doesnt want to risk it going completely
> 
> ...


you have to park in the commoners car park lol :lol:


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Got room for one more !?


----------



## thestig666 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yep still going 8)


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

What time is this happening on Sunday  ?


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Rs adam said:


> What time is this happening on Sunday  ?


Think it's midday


----------



## Optimus_Beard (Nov 23, 2014)

Good news an bad news. Pick up time has been arranged for my motor, bad news is it's midweek next week, not today  so no meet for me tomoro. Hopefully I'll get to meet some folks down Marlow mid-Jan!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

12 til 4 PM

Still room. Hope it's clear tomorrow, it needs a good clean


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Gone Ape said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > Got room for one more !?
> ...


Thanks and Confirmed !


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Got my TT back......but will be in the merc! I'll perch on the end ha ha unless anyone really really wants me to come in the TT lol then I'll have to figure out some other way to rinse the diesel before pick up Monday lol

J
Xx


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Lollypop86 said:


> Got my TT back......but will be in the merc! I'll perch on the end ha ha unless anyone really really wants me to come in the TT lol then I'll have to figure out some other way to rinse the diesel before pick up Monday lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Jess, all I can say is more TT's the better so leave the Captain Kirk at home... unless it's an AMG of course ! :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

No no not an AMG but it does have 1/2 a tank of diesel I need to shift before Monday lol

But, ok I will bring the TT need to clean her again in the morning and give the engine bay a once over

J
Xx


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Lollypop86 said:


> No no not an AMG but it does have 1/2 a tank of diesel I need to shift before Monday lol
> 
> But, ok I will bring the TT need to clean her again in the morning and give the engine bay a once over
> 
> ...


Good decision as I think it was fate that you actually got her back today of all days anyway... 

Plus she looked mint from what I saw in the photos on FB earlier !!! 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea it's just the wheels that are bugging me now, the ride height, the offside headlight and the "part leather" ahem cloth seats.......oh and the couple of scratches that need sorting on the bonnet! But will get her ready in the morning

J
Xx


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Lollypop86 said:


> Yea it's just the wheels that are bugging me now, the ride height, the offside headlight and the "part leather" ahem cloth seats.......oh and the couple of scratches that need sorting on the bonnet! But will get her ready in the morning
> 
> J
> Xx


I wouldn't worry Jess as we all have bits that aren't perfect but have the same objective which is making them perfect, well in our own eyes anyway and that just takes a bit of time... which I know is hard as I'm about the most impatient car modifier about !!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

It's not that I'm impatient......just trying to save for a house too! Lol

J
Xx


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Lollypop86 said:


> It's not that I'm impatient......just trying to save for a house too! Lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Well, the house has got to be a priority over any car so just keep saving !!!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Nice one Jess

72 minutes to wax, do the wheels, give the engine bay a once over, have a brew and clean myself


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

See you all later
I'll be there at 1,30


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

Will not be able to make it today sorry, the wifes not well [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! 
It's been great to meet you and get to see some really nice cars.
Hope to meet you all again soon! 
Here are some pics. I took:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

here are some of my photos 

Great to meet everyone, at such a iconic location. Good turn out too


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's my pic - had to turn out a bit later on due to another commitment - seems (almost) everyone left early :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

And it was getting overrun by Santa on a motorbike lol

J
Xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes there were quite a few bikers dressed in Crimbo fancy dress out on a charity fundraiser - their organiser made a speech in the cafe about getting toys for kids in hospital (or something?). A couple of them even took pictures of our cars!
I've not been to the Ace before (despite being only 30 mins away) - it's ok, but their mugs of tea are a bit small!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Should have got a take away one 

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Were the take-away cups bigger? Certainly wandering around outside with the mug kept my hands warm, but it didn't last long #ragingthirst


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes much bigger lol 

They didnt mix their hot chocolate very well tho!

J
xx


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Here are some photos from yesterday's Xmas London Meet of which it was great to put a few more faces to a number of 'user names' while also admiring everybody's Pride and Joy's ! 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

OMG Dirty engine bay! lol

J
xx


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Lollypop86 said:


> OMG Dirty engine bay! lol
> 
> J
> xx


What, you think yours really looks that dirty Jess !?! 

It looks pretty clean and tidy to me !


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

The Gachet said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG Dirty engine bay! lol
> ...


Or are you on about turbo87's... if you are, that engine bay is certainly more go than show coming in at around 400bhp !  8)


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers to everyone who turned out, we had I think 16 cars at one point and 19/20 came in total so great turn out, especially given the time of year and weather forecast earlier in the week.

The bikers had done a Santa run that morning and started getting back at 3 ish, people were already starting to make tracks and space was at a premium so it seemed time to call it at 3.30. Some good scenes though.

I can't add to the photos so I won't :lol:

Cheers again all and happy christmas etc


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Gachet said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > What, you think yours really looks that dirty Jess !?!
> ...


Mine looked quite clean lol yes on about turbo87's lol 

J
xx


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > The Gachet said:
> ...


I will be giving it a proper clean soon, just got it back on the road after being parked up for a few months


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looked like a great meet, always wanted to go to ace cafe but a bit too far for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

turbo87 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine looked quite clean lol yes on about turbo87's lol
> ...


Dont mind me Damien has rubbed off on me.....toothbrush?

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

malstt said:


> Looked like a great meet, always wanted to go to ace cafe but a bit too far for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Slacker!

J
xx


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

The Gachet said:


> Here are some photos from yesterday's Xmas London Meet of which it was great to put a few more faces to a number of 'user names' while also admiring everybody's Pride and Joy's ! 8)


Just love the black alloys and stance of this RS ! 8)


----------

